# WLAN USB-Adapter oder PCI-Karte



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf eine W-Lan Verbindung umsteigen muss, möchte ich nun wissen, ob ein USB-Wlan-adapter besser/schlechter ist als eine PCI-Karte bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit (nutze IEEE 802.11n mit einem LinkSys Router).

Wenn es ein Stick werden soll, dann habe ich an den  Linksys by Cisco Wireless-N USB Network Adapter with Dual-Band WUSB600N gedacht.

Falls eine PCI-Karte, sollte sie PCIe x1 haben. Wie wäre es mit dieser D-Link Xtreme N PCI Express Desktop Adapter ?

Falls ihr bessere Karten/Sticks habt, nur her damit .


----------



## derP4computer (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe zwei PCI Karten in Betrieb und den USB Stick nur für den Notfall.
- Da bei den USB Sticks die Technik ziemlich "miniaturisiert" worden ist, denke ich das Karten immer besser sind und auch mehr empfangen.
- In meinem Fall ist das so.
- Eine Karte sieht man nicht (außer die Antenne(n), den USB Stick schon (hatte ihn mal innen auf der 4+1-USB PCI Karte)
Nimm doch beides.

MfG.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Slot da ist bin ich immer für die PCI-E x1 Karte.
Bei n-Standard dürfte schon die Bandbreite rein spielen, aber vorallem haben die Karten die bessere Reichweite dank dedizierter Antenne und sind Dauerlauffest(waren meine Fritz-Sticks z.B. nie).


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

Das Mainboard unterstützt PCI-E x1 also nehme ich die D-Link Karte.

Noch mal eine Frage zur Geschwindigkeit: IEEE 802.11n ist noch fast so schnell wie normales Kabel? Ich habe hier an meinem PC (LAN) eine Übertragungsrate von 100Mbit/s und IEEE 802.11n hat 300Mbit/s, d.h. es ist sogar ein wenig schneller!


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn du noch nen freien PCI-Steckplatz hast würde ich auch eine PCI-Karte nehmen - die bekommt man quasi hinterhergeworfen (und PCI reicht auch bis 1000Mbit WLAN*g*).

Zb die für <20€: TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ähnliche 300Mbit Karten gibts, u.a. auf ebay, ab ca. 10€.


Bezüglich 100MBit LAN vs 300Mbit WLAN:

WLAN unterliegt tlw. starken Schwankungen, zb. durch Funk-Eingabegeräte, Funktelefone usw. Für normales Internetz reicht WLAN natürlich, aber zur Datenübertragung im Heimnetzwerk - gerade bei größeren Dateien - sollte man schon auf ein GB-LAN setzen. Dein Mainboard hat übrigens 1000MBit-LAN. Dein Rechner ist vermutlich direkt an einem Router angeklemmt welcher nur 100MBit LAN-Anschlüße hat. Einen GBit-Switch gibts btw. auch schon ab ca. 10€.

Sofern irgendwie möglich würde ich immer auf ein Kabelnetzwerk setzen.


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2010)

bezgl. deiner Empfelung zur Wlankarte: Sie hat einen normalen PCI-Anschluss, der bei meinem Board ungünstig ist, da die Grafikkarte die beiden PCI-Slots "stört" .

Ich werde dann diese Karte nehmen und hoffe mal, dass es keine Probleme gibt 

Ich würde auch ein LAN-Kabel bevorzugen, jedoch ist es wegen der Kabelverlegung nicht anders möglich, als auf das (jetzt auch schnelle) WLAN umzusteigen.


----------



## Timmay (21. Juni 2010)

Jo ich denke da haste alles richtig gemacht.
Ich hatte bezüglich der Kabelverlegung in der Wohnung das gleiche Problem wie du. Hatte dann erst nen Fritz Wlan-Stick bei dem die Verbindung permanent abgebrochen ist. Hab mir dann ne billig W-Lan-Karte von TP-Link gekauft. Die hat anfangs auch nur Probleme gemacht da der Hersteller Treiber nicht so richtig unter Windows 7 lief. Erst der Treiber vom Chipsatz-Hersteller brauchte Abhilfe Deine D-Link-Wlan-Karte ist zwar etwas teuer, soll aber auch wirklich gut sein. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von der gehört. Wenn ich das nächste mal eine brauche, werde ich mir auch diese holen.


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2010)

Würde denn die Geschwindigkeit des Wlans's ausreichen, um zB Onlinegames/Streaming zu machen?


----------



## Otep (21. Juni 2010)

Jup, das reicht normal dicke aus... meine Schwester hat nen Netgear RangeMax WPN 111 USB WLAN Stick...
Damit läuft alles einwandfrei... dein Ping ist in der Regel zwar schlechter als über das Kabel, sollte aber im akzeptablem Bereich liegen.

Ich habe mit dem Notebook und der PS3 (über WLAN) auch keine Probleme was Streaming angeht.
Zur not kenn ich in Österreich nen Händler, da gibts gute Antennen


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mich umentschieden und nun den obengenannten Stick genommen!

Kurios: Überall im Internet sagen sie, dass er unter Win 7 nicht funktioniert! Kann ich auch bestätigen, aber nur wenn man die mitgelieferte Treiber-CD benutzt.
Mit dem Windows eigenen Treiber läuft alles tadellos .

Ich habe eine Übertragungsrate von über 200MBit/s.


----------

